# What Stephen King movie scared you the most?



## asdar (Aug 21, 2004)

For me it was Pet Semetary. You just knew when he was carrying his son up there pure evil would come out and it freaked me out soooo much.

I know for my brother it was Salem's Lot. When the boys friend floated up and tapped on the window he freaked. I used to make fun of him for sleeping with his head under the covers for months after that.

This isn't to see what you think his BEST movie was, just the one that had a scene that scared you the most.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2004)

IT scared the crap out of me.

Anytime with Pennywise was freaky, clowns are terrifying.


----------



## abbenormal (Aug 25, 2004)

Cujo...hands down.

Abbenormal


----------



## saravena13 (Aug 25, 2004)

:shock:  IT, Cujo, and Dreamcatcher.


----------



## Sammi (Aug 25, 2004)

Misery! Kathy Bates is so scary as Annie!


----------



## DarkAriel (Aug 25, 2004)

Hm, gotta think about this--(biggest Stephen King fan in the world)

The Shining--no competition.  Prob  is i've seen all these movies a thousand times and they dont scare me so much anymore, but The Shining is still so unsetteling, the hallways, the camer angles, the scattered blood, the weird ghosts *shiver* 

Carrie is second best me thinks.


----------



## asdar (Aug 27, 2004)

Oh yeah, the Shining was freaky. Kissing that young/old ghost about made me lose my lunch.

I was ready for that one when I saw it, I'd read the book already or I'd probably have that up top.


----------



## bbgun (Aug 27, 2004)

Dreamcatcher made me laugh, on the other hand IT :shock:  I almost crabbed myself.


Ben


----------



## gohn67 (Oct 20, 2004)

IT is one of the scariest movies I've ever seen.  But maybe that was becuase I was 11 at the time.

I agree with BBgun, Dreamcatcher is hilarious.  I also heard cabin fever is hilariious too.  I'm going to rent it just for laughs.


----------



## brockDXD (Oct 20, 2004)

Tommyknockers and It.


----------



## Shaun1138 (Oct 20, 2004)

The Shining    and    Misery


----------



## nae411 (Oct 20, 2004)

"Misery", I haven't seen "The Shining" I am scared too, :0(.  
I read "IT", and that freaked me out, but the movie was only ahhh...

Nae


----------



## River1034 (Oct 20, 2004)

The shining got me, i watched it before i'd read the book, it was also the first horror movie i'd ever seen (My parents didnt let me watch scary movies).


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Oct 21, 2004)

Let's see, I would say The Shining, still can't watch the whole movie without taking a break: Misery, that's just creepy; It, read the book and watched them film the movie in B.C.  Movie was okay, book was better though.

Kimberly


----------



## Shadeslayer (Oct 21, 2004)

The scariest King's movie? It was for me:

Kingdom Hospital
Pet Cemetry
The Shining
It (That clown movie was one of the most scariest)

I hate the part in "It" when the little boy is taking a shower, and then the clown is hovering over him like a ghost. Uggh! Not to mention when the little girl is walking around the laundry pile, and then the clowns pops out of nowhere and freakin eats her dead! 

I pratically hid in my blankets, and it was almost like my hair stood on end like a porcupine. Seriously. *Shudders*


----------



## Shaun1138 (Oct 22, 2004)

'It'  was shown in two parts and the 1st one was really good, then, as so often happens with Stephen King, the second half was a let down to say the least....remember 'Kingdom Hospital'..., although is was a remake i still enjoyed it...right upto the final episode....once again big let down.


----------



## poison2themind (Nov 22, 2004)

umm... first of all.... i hate scary movies, but oddly enough, his movies dont scare me. i have seen so many of them but none of them really had me on the edge of my seat. I am a huge stephen king fan, but i think the only movie that kinda had me going was in the newer version of 'the shining' when the kid goes up in the room and he sees the dead lady in the tub.


----------



## poison2themind (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh another thing. kingdom hospital wasnt really a movie, more like a mini series. i dont know if that would count. Maybe if your talking just stephen king productions in general or just the movies. also in my personal oppinon, i am ashamed to say it, but kingdom hospital wasnt that good at all...


----------



## Jane_Austen (Mar 24, 2005)

IT scared me insanely. I watched that movie when I was ten and I couldn't go in the bathroom unless I could see all the drains simaltaneously. If I couldn't then I'd just have to hold it.  Crazy.


----------



## RncdJoe (Apr 21, 2005)

Pet Semetary was really scary, just so atmospheric and so many horribe things going on. Zelda, the crippled sister, scared the hell out of me as a kid.


----------



## bittersweet_breeze (May 6, 2005)

asdar said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, the Shining was freaky. Kissing that young/old ghost about made me lose my lunch.



  same.  but i hadn't read the book, so i was pretty damn scared.


----------



## WrittenInDarkness (May 7, 2005)

I'd have to say It.


----------



## Marsieux (May 10, 2005)

No question in my mind about his scariest film/book.  Misery.  Kathy Bates was especially frightening in that piece of work.  She still gives me the willies!


----------



## horrorcrafter (May 11, 2005)

I don't believe anyones said "The Stand" yet.  That was his best, in my opinion.
Horrorcrafter


----------



## holdyoualways (May 12, 2005)

definetely it. that movie made my sis afraid of clowns.


----------



## Ms. Poe (Jul 12, 2011)

The Shining. Ol' Jack never fails to give me the creeps. But Misery is right up there...*shudders* I don't like snow now.


----------



## yingguoren (Jul 16, 2011)

Sammi said:


> Misery! Kathy Bates is so scary as Annie!



Seconded. Psychological horror has always scared me a lot more than blood and gore, and Annie Wilkes is terrifying on a disturbed human level.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 16, 2011)

Definately IT. That clown... brrr... very scary. It didn't need a spider for fear effect.


----------

